# [SOLVED] php5.2 i pecl-sca_sdo

## canis_lupus

Zainstalowałem pecl-sca_sdo z flagami php_targets_php5-2 i php_targets_php5-3. Problem mam taki, że pod php5.3 moduł działa natomiast pod php5.2 nie ma. Gdzies go trzeba dziada dopisac? 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/server, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-TM-_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Apr 2011 05:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j4"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/  http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j20 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.po.opole.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dri fortran gd gdbm gpm hash iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php postgresql pppd pqsql readline session snmp ssl sysfs syslog syslog-ng tcpd truetype unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Popytaj tych na #gentoo-php na freenode. Jakosc php w gentoo jest watpliwa, sam juz chyba ponad 10 roznych bledow z tym php zglosilem, i prawie za kazdym razem bylo tlumaczenie, ze im sie zapomnialo, ze nastepnym razem nie bedzie problemu itp. PHP_TARGETS tez zostalo wprowadzone bez zadnej dokumentacji, dopiero potem cos tam napisali, i w bledach ktore odnosnie tego zglosilem tlumaczyli sie w bugach czy juz na ircu, ze dziala to analogicznie do RUBY_TARGETS co jest oczywistie wiec tego nie dokumentowali.

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jakosc php w gentoo jest watpliwa, sam juz chyba ponad 10 roznych bledow z tym php zglosilem,

 Sa to jakies powazne bledy zwiazane z bezpieczenstwem?

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie wiadomo dlaczego, apache szukał modułu w katalogu

/usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20060613/ a

znajdował się w

/usr/lib/php5.2/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20060613/sdo.so. Nie

wiem dlaczego. Przekopiowałem, wygląda że działa.

----------

